# I've Done it Again



## Nero Egernia (May 4, 2016)

I've done it again and made another lizard video. I should probably stop doing this, haha. 

I was trying to make a video that features more of my Frilled Lizard, as I always seem to be filming the Western Netted Dragons. It's a little hard to film him, however, as he spends approximately 90% of his time pretending to be a tree. Hopefully one day I can film the monitors. 

Enjoy!

[video=youtube;aZnV2cm6-Wk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZnV2cm6-Wk[/video]


----------



## GBWhite (May 4, 2016)

Great little video Oshkii. Love the Frilly and the Western Netted Dragons reactions to the caterpillars are classic.

Cheers,

George


----------



## notechistiger (May 4, 2016)

Nice lizard.

Also, I want to watch LotR now =(


----------



## pinefamily (May 5, 2016)

What type of caterpillars are they, Oshkii?


----------



## Stompsy (May 5, 2016)

For some reason I can't get this video to play! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (May 5, 2016)

Very nice vid! I don't know how you could hold those yucky things but at least they were dying :twisted:


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 5, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> What type of caterpillars are they, Oshkii?



Australian Grapevine Caterpillar (_Phalaenoides glycinae_). An organic Vineyard was kind enough to allow me to collect as many as I wanted. They were rather surprised that I asked, but they were also very happy and referred to me as their "organic pest control". 



BredliFreak said:


> Very nice vid! I don't know how you could hold those yucky things but at least they were dying :twisted:



They're awesome little caterpillars. I have no issue touching creepy crawlies. I brought my sister along to help me find them, but I was the one who had to catch them all - she wouldn't touch them! By the time we were finished my hands were stained green because they kept urinating or regurgitating on me.

Akarsha, I'm not sure why it's not working for you?


----------



## Stompsy (May 5, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Akarsha, I'm not sure why it's not working for you?



Me either. 
[MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION] was having issues last night too. 

I'll try again on my PC tonight.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 5, 2016)

I'm fine with most insects and the like but caterpillars and grubs freak me out I go on caterpillar genocide rampages (they're those hairy brown disgusting ones and I don't have any live feeders) they're a plague I tell you. I hate caterpillars like Jehova's Witnesses hate snakes!


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 5, 2016)

he loves them ! 

the netteds are not so sure ..

wonder how they compare with other feeders wrt %protein, %fat, Ca/P etc ?


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 8, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> I'm fine with most insects and the like but caterpillars and grubs freak me out I go on caterpillar genocide rampages (they're those hairy brown disgusting ones and I don't have any live feeders) they're a plague I tell you. I hate caterpillars like Jehova's Witnesses hate snakes!




I don't think the deliberate slaughter of a particular species can be justified simply because they "freak you out".




kingofnobbys said:


> he loves them !
> 
> 
> the netteds are not so sure ..
> ...




Yeah, he's a sucker for caterpillars and centipedes. I would imagine the nutritional content of _Phalaenoides glycinae_ (caterpillar) would perhaps be similar to a silkworm.


----------

